# Savic Hamster Heaven advice



## xshellx

Hi Guys.

I need some advice please.
We have a syrian hamster. We have had her nearly 1 month. When we bought her we also bought the Rotastak Space Command cage for her.

She is getting quite large. She was quite bigish when we bought her from the pet shop, so we have decided to exchange the Rotastak at the pet shop for the Savic Hamster Heaven cage. Because there is more room for her and less work for us as the Rotastak is a bugger to clean!

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on the Savic Hamster Heaven? Is it a good cage?..Are the metal bars safe or are they easy to pry apart?

We are picking the cage up tomorrow so any ideas and thoughts from you would be very much appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## thedogsmother

Its the best cage on the market at the moment, I have two of them and they are excellent, loads of people have them on here, the only things going against them is that they are a bit fiddly to connect the tubes after cleaning etc and some hamsters ust the penthouse bit as a toilet then sleep in it, having said that it is still an amazing cage.


----------



## xshellx

oh belive me thedogsmother, the savic will be heaven to clean compared to the Rotastak Space Command. It's a total nightmare to clean! So we can totally cope with the savic hehe

Our hamster wee's and poo's everywhere at the moment. Tried potty training her but no luck.

Many thank 4 your help!


----------



## thedogsmother

They are a lovely size to put loads of toys in and have nice large doors, there are quite a few of them in the 'show me your cages thread' if you want to take a peek.


----------



## xshellx

Aww thanks i will. I love looking at other people cages.

What section is that in? Im still trying to find my way around hehe x


----------



## laststar89

TDM is right about the tubes, i broke the yellow square on the first day, luckily i had a spare! i suggest you put the tubes you want inside the cage onto the yellow square then through the large door and connect, rather than connecting the yellow thing then adding the tubes, and trying to lay on the floor and see what you are doing and breaking it lol.


----------



## thedogsmother

xshellx said:


> Aww thanks i will. I love looking at other people cages.
> 
> What section is that in? Im still trying to find my way around hehe x


Heres a link
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/56608-show-me-your-cages-pic-heavy.html


----------



## xshellx

Super! thanks x


----------



## srhdufe

Dont believe them...

Those cages have been condemmed

It is only fair that i dispose of it for you


----------



## xshellx

srhdufe said:


> Dont believe them...
> 
> Those cages have been condemmed
> 
> It is only fair that i dispose of it for you


I dont understand what your saying?


----------



## srhdufe

:lol: :blushing: :lol:

hehe i was saying you should let me "dispose" of it for you
:idea: Send it to me


----------



## xshellx

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :blushing: :lol:
> 
> hehe i was saying you should let me "dispose" of it for you
> :idea: Send it to me


oh hahaha i seeee now!

Well if i the money to go out and buy another cage, i would let someone have my Rotastak. Its not even a month old this cage lol


----------



## Jazzy

Yes I would highly recommend this cage. I got one from ebay the other night and I'm really pleased with it. I want another now for my other Russian but don't tell my o/h or he will kill me. Definitely the best cage for a Syrian.









It's great because I can put my other Hamster heaven on top of it. I haven't put the tubes in though cos she's a russian so wouldn't be able to get up them and she has plenty of room in the cage without the tubes.


----------



## xshellx

Thanks everyone for your advice!

Just picked the cage up. Travelled 35 miles to a Pets at Home store in Brombourgh in cheshire to pick the only one up that is left in a store near me. And there was LOADS of parts missing! So then had to travel all the way back to wrexham to get all the other parts because they had two savic's that were damaged on display and they let us have them. And the Brombourgh store gave us £20 for our troubles  Result!

Just about to clean the cage in the bath and spray it all down and set it up!
Ruby came with us in the car in her carry cage. She loved it


----------



## Jazzy

Wow that's a lot of travelling for a cage.

When I got my first hamster heaven we went to our local pets at home and I noticed that there was loads of parts missing too and it was the last one left so we went to another store about 3 miles away and they had a few hamster heavens with the parts all bagged up. Much nicer and more helpful staff than our local pets at home too. Only drawback was I saw my little chinese girl all on her own and she had a bit of a funny nose so I thought no one would buy her so next day we went back and got her.

Can't wait to see yours all set up.


----------



## xshellx

Jazzy said:


> Wow that's a lot of travelling for a cage.
> 
> When I got my first hamster heaven we went to our local pets at home and I noticed that there was loads of parts missing too and it was the last one left so we went to another store about 3 miles away and they had a few hamster heavens with the parts all bagged up. Much nicer and more helpful staff than our local pets at home too. Only drawback was I saw my little chinese girl all on her own and she had a bit of a funny nose so I thought no one would buy her so next day we went back and got her.
> 
> Can't wait to see yours all set up.


Yes alot of travelling! But our little girl is worth it. My other half treats her like a princess hehe

Aww bless you!! Glad you got your perfect cage in the end! Aww yes i would love to adpot a little russian/chinese aswell from there! Need another cage for that though. May get one of those stand for the savic to go on and then maybe buy another cage to put on my table to get another hammy


----------



## Jazzy

Yes the stands are great. It's a Nero 2 stand you want if you get one cos the Nero 3 and 4 ones are too big.

I've just extended my chinese hamsters rotastak today. I got her the maze unit and added it on to the others. Looks like she lives in a tower block now. :laugh:


----------



## xshellx

wow jazzy, that sounds fab! get the pics up!! 

I will be posting a video of our Ruby settleing into her new house later


----------

